# Need horse transporter recommendations



## Chaos Ranch (Jan 29, 2011)

I am needing the names, phone numbers, or websites of good, safe, reliable horse transporters that transport full sized horses. Please let me know if you've used them before, and what your opinions of them was. If you don't want to post it on here, please email me privately at [email protected]

Thanks in advance.

Oh.. one last thing, I changed my profile name to something else awhile back because we are no longer "Chaos Ranch". But it somehow changed back. How do I get it to stay "EPH Ranch" instead? Do I have to create a whole new profile?


----------



## bevann (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in Delaware about 20 miles from Atlantic Ocean and sold a Mini to someone in CA about 15 miles from Pacific Ocean.She used Cox Transport and trailer was set up to haul Minis and full sized horses with dividers to the floor.guy was very nice when he picked stallion up and went to Texas for layover then on to CA.I was happy and horse got there fine.I have also used Worley's for my Minis and think they are set up for big horses.You will get conflicting experiences from many people.Good luck finding a ride for your guys


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 29, 2011)

I have used a couple full-size horse transporters to transport minis and ponies.

Cox Equine Transport is good.

I have also used All-State Horse Express based in Colorado.

Andrea


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 29, 2011)

All State Horse Transport and National Equine Transport, Don Gildon out of Texas and we have booked with Hauled Right recently for a trip to Iowa, I have previous experience with All State and National Equine and this will be our first time with Hauled Right and I have heard they are good as well to use.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow,... thanks you guys! Very quick responses. I really appreciate it. I have 4 I am considering having brought up from Louisiana and I have one going to Wisconsin, and one going to Dallas Texas and the two going out to their new owners have never used transporters before so I wanted to ensure they get good ones. Most of the transporters I used to be familiar with were mostly for miniature horses so I was a little stumped at who to use for full sized horses. I really appreciate the names and replies.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jan 29, 2011)

AllState


----------



## wcr (Feb 1, 2011)

DDP High Desert Equine Transport ddpricepaints.com

I used to show with Debbie when I first moved to Oregon and she has the only horse to make a supreme APHA champion in 30 odd years. Very knowledgable and caring.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 4, 2011)

Another vote for Cox Transport out of Gainesville TX for the big horses - their drivers KNOW horses. For the little ones - no one beats Sharrway.


----------

